# Shimano I-3 Shifter Options



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Converting my swobo crosby CX SS to a 3 spd using the 3 spd disc hub from shimano. Got my wheel built, got the bell crank mech on order so now my focus is on shifter options

I found the shimano SL 3S95 piano touch lever shifter available in Japan but not the UK or US. Also its fugly as heck

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../SL/EV-SL-3S95-1907_v1_m56577569830609196.pdf

Then theres the "old school" shimano 3 spd shifters (looks like a SA lever shifter) on e BAy but im not sure if they work with the bell crank mechansim that shimano uses now.

Do the SA lever shifters pull the same amount of cable and work the same as the shimano piano touch shifter would?

Ive read about using a friction shifter and its my last resort right now.

What other lever options are there? Pics would be great..

Thanks.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't ever seen the piano shifter, and I don't know if the Nexus 3 hub has the same cable pull as the old 333 hubs. I do know that the Sachs/SA shifters had much less cable pull than the old Shimano shifter. So, unless the cable wrap has changed, the old SA shifters won't work with Shimano. 

It seems like it would be easy to measure the necessary pull and make stops for a thumb shifter that would index appropriately. That might be the easiest, and cleanest way to get it done. The only problem I could see is if the thumb shifter didn't pull enough cable to get through the range.

For the record I have and old F&S Dreigang coaster hub paired with an old SA shifter and it works flawlessly. The only thing that needed a mod was where the indicator chain attaches to the cable. The old Sachs hubs have a very small diameter indicator spindle.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, Shimano doesn't provide any shifter choices. SRAM doesn't provide anything but a gripshift for their iMotion3 disc hub either. If you'd only gone with the Sturmey-Archer SRK3 disc brake hub, you would be able to choose among factory trigger, twist, thumb, down tube, bar end and dual paddle shifters. But you didn't.

The late Sheldon Brown shifted his old 3-speed hubs with a DT friction shifter for years and reported no problems.

Now, and this is important, you gotta line up 2nd gear accurately. If you don't get 2nd lined up, your hub can have a short and very unhappy life. 

The Shimano 3-speed bell crank has an indicator on it for 2nd gear alignment. With your friction shifter, you have to know ~somehow~ when the shifter is in the right position to align 2nd gear. Mr. Brown said on his set-up that it was when his shifter pointed at his navel. 

Of course the other two gears are found on the shifter at cable slack and cable taut.

Besides friction shifters, another approach with a three-speed is to use a many-speeds indexed shifter (DT, bar end, paddle or brifter) and set one of the middle index positions to 2nd gear. This acurate shifter index position can be found when riding by counting clicks, visual observation, looking at the shifter's indicator (were applicable) or feel.

YMMV.
jd


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shoulda Coulda Woulda*

i did look at the SA hubs but theyre anchors and i didnt like the funky spacing and i didnt see any 32 hole options. The I-3 fitthe bill b/c it weighed less then 1k grams, 32 holes and 135 spacing.

i read the same stuff about adapting friction or indexed shifters from other sites. Ive found the piano shifter for sale in japan for $11 but couldnt confirm shipping to the US. I try to post pics once i get the whole thing figured out.


----------



## SteveA63 (May 10, 2011)

I'd be interested to see a pic of the set up once done, I'm running a i3 on my Bad Boy and could perhaps live with it if it wasn't for the twist shift which I really dislike......... oh and the constant clicking in 2nd and 3rd which is pretty annoying.


----------



## dilelladesigns (Jan 19, 2011)

*future shifter option....*

SO designed and built the first few prototypes of this shifter in the last 2-2.5 years. been riding a 3 speed hub offroad since then. no issues. weighs in at about 50g. very simple and easy to maintain. Give me your feedback. Thanks


----------

